# imac g5, écran noir après le gong



## pascalita (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, pas douée en informatique, je demande de l'aide: mon Imac G5 de 2005 ( macosx.4) ne veut plus s'allumer. l'écran reste noir, seul le led en bas à droite fait des trucs, il est allumé ou variablement faiblit et s'éteint, mais le ventilo fait son bruit normal. un pépin est arrivé hier: je clique pour ouvrir un pps, clique sur essayer le traducteur (comme d'hab) et là, panique l'image se fige sur une ampoule jaune au milieu d'un écran bleu, la souris ne répond plus, je fait escape, appuie sur d'autres touches, (n'importe lesquelles!) le ventilo se met a faire un énorme bruit... et je finis par le débrancher tout simplement! depuis donc un écran noir en permanence.......... comme je n'est rien enregistré sur mon disque externe depuis 1 an, j'ai peur de perdre toutes mes photos et fichier si j'essaye de redemarrer avec le CD install disc 1!? 


biensur j'ai essayé de redemarrer comme l'indique l'aide Mac papier...... en enfoncant des touches au demarrage, rien n'y fait!
 j'en suis à: contacter Apple.
donc: HELPPPPPPPPP! depuis 5 ans c'est le premier plantage

merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Onmac (31 Janvier 2011)

Salut ! 
As-tu iSight? (petite caméra frontale.) 

Va sur http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR

Tu devrais trouver ta solution.


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Février 2011)

Si c'est un modèle sans iSight ... ça sent la fin de la CM. Fait un reset SMU (voir support Apple)


----------



## Onmac (1 Février 2011)

Je pense aussi pour la fin de CM...


----------



## Pamoi (1 Février 2011)

> comme je n'ai rien enregistré sur mon disque externe depuis 1 an, j'ai  peur de perdre toutes mes photos et fichiers si j'essaye de redemarrer  avec le CD install disc 1!?



En résumé:
A priori la Carte Mère est HS (courant sur ces modèles)
Il ne redémarrera donc pas plus avec le CD d'install que sur le disque

Par contre la bonne nouvelle, c'est que ton disque interne n'a certainement rien et tu peux le récupérer avec toutes ses données intactes et le mettre dans un autre mac, pas de problème


----------

